# HP pavillion dv4000 boot problem



## hockeywhino (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey guys, Yesterday I used my HP pavillion dv4000 and it worked fine. Came back 3 hours later and couldn't get it to boot. When i try to boot it, it goes to a screen with the HP logo and has three options in the left bottom corner: press [esc]to change boot order [F10]to enter setup [F12]to boot from lan

It automatically tried to boot from lan, but did not complete. Other than this screen with HP logo, the only other thing is that the screen went blank after awhile. Unfortunately, this is my personal work computer and I own the business and all my payroll is done from this laptop. 

Any help anyone can give me is appreciated... i think I'm starting to have withdrawel symptoms from not being able to use my laptop.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I would go into the BIOS and see if you can see the hard drive. It sounds like it can't detect the hard drive which at this point is a bad sign.


----------



## momono (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm glad to find this in here because I have a practically identical problem - what I've discovered is that either the hard drive *or* the CD-ROM can boot if it's the only IDE device in the system, but not if they're both in for some reason, and I've tried all jumper configurations for the hard drive... and there doesn't seem to be an IDE autodetect option in the bios, even after I upgraded it to the newest. It's all pretty frustrating... Here's a link to my post - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...hd-or-cd-rom-not-both-305930.html#post1771679


----------



## martian (Nov 26, 2008)

wow ! - I am having the same exact problem as you have described here !
have you figured out how to get this thing running both devices.?
I got this laptop given to me after selling one to my client, but I'd like to keep it in service somehow in my own network. 
Strange that we are both having the same problem ? 
I would hope it can be resolved, becuase if we're both having the problem, it must be a config / bios issue right ??
I'm looking for how to clear the cmos, will advise of any success
MB


----------



## momono (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey, pleased to report that a replacement DVD/CD-R combo drive from an old Vaio did the trick for this.. just used an exacto knife to round off the edge of the drive bay to fit, swapped the brackets over to the hp, and voila.. I don't know why this worked in the long run, but while it was not working I suspected something to do with proprietary BIOS stuff with the HP DVD quickplay thing. Renewing BIOS defaults or even upgrading the BIOS to newest did not do anything that a new piece of working hadware took care of straight away. Anyway, best of luck..


----------

